# Form 80 - Chronological order



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello all,

The questions 18 and 19 require us to enter information in chronological order. I understand chronological order is the same sequence in which the events has actually occurred. For example: 2005, 2006, 2007....2014

The confusion is, if you look at question 18 (address of all places you lived), the note says, "Note: Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline. If there are gaps, you must provide an explanation at Part T – 
Additional information."

but if you look at the very first row, the 2nd column, "Date to" has a non-editable value as "CURRENT", that means the most recent date. So how can the most recent address be the 1st one in a chronological order???

So I am afraid of answering question 19, which expects me to enter my travel details in chronological. 

Please suggest how should I answer question 18 and 19, specially the order.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

your understanding is correct and wrong, both.

understanding chronological means 2005,06,07 is correct.

but what you understood for form 80 is bit opposite as the form demands actually reverse chronological order that means latest-2013-2012-2011... like this way


----------

